# How do you dump your sudwala weeks? Where is Ron?



## douga (Dec 11, 2007)

My Sudwala weeks are dog traders. I am seriously thinking of dumping them before paying my 2009 fees. Does anyone have any suggestions on how you go about getting rid of the weeks?
I have emailed Ron at Fairfields several times over the last month and have never received a reply. He used to be very good at responding but think he must be avoiding me.

Any suggestions would be most appreciated.
thanks
doug


----------



## douga (Dec 11, 2007)

*Ron is still around*

Sorry Ron. He did just send me an email so all is well with Ron. I was afraid he had left for another job. He has always been so quick to respond and so helpful that I feared that he had left for greener pastures.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 11, 2007)

Maybe you can sell them yourself for a great price, or give them away, to someone on TUG or TS4Ms who could use them for points-for-deposit. 

The good thing about Sudwala is that Niky can help you do the transfer paperwork - she can email you the documents and answer questions -so you don't really need a SA closing company if you find a buyer/adoption person.


----------



## douga (Dec 15, 2007)

*no reply*

Sent Niky an email but she has not replied. Usually she is very good. Maybe she doesn't want me to get rid of the weeks. Anyone know of a good email address that has worked lately.
thanks
doug


----------



## klynn (Dec 15, 2007)

niky@royalhservices.com


----------



## Anne N 81 (Dec 16, 2007)

My emails to Niky were answered by Doreen.
She requested to send her emails and cc: Niky

Doreen's email address is Levies1@Royalhservices.com

Anne


----------



## ron1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi All

I am alive and well. I have been doing this Timeshare job for 25 years now .... and I do not think I will be packing it up.

May I wish everyone God's richest blessings for the New Year.

Contact me on ron@fairfields.co.za in the New Year.


----------



## The Big Dawg (Dec 29, 2007)

*Ron*

I sent you a private message.


----------



## X-ring (Jan 26, 2008)

The Big Dawg said:


> I sent you a private message.



Have you received a response from Ron since your December 29 message to him ?


----------



## douga (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes, I did have contact with Ron but I sent him an email several days ago and I am still waiting for a reply again. Hopefully he will get back to me shortly.


----------



## rwroth (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ron*

My last email to Ron was Jan 21, but I've also received no reply. I also wonder where he is. I've had a resale with him (Glenmore Sands) for over a year with no results. Is the market that slow?


----------

